
Ask HN: Any good recruiter experiences? - el_benhameen
I have a recruiter who&#x27;s been more dedicated than most at trying to get me to interview for a job. The job sounds interesting, but I personally think I&#x27;m underqualified for it, and I&#x27;d hate to go and make a bad impression. I&#x27;m concerned that the recruiter is more concerned with getting bodies in front of the hiring manager than with finding a good applicant, but I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m off the mark there. Has anyone here had any positive experiences with recruiters, especially ones where your mind was changed about the job or the process? Or are the horror stories mostly true?
======
rafiki6
Good recruiters are a rare breed, but they do exist. You always have to
remember that recruiters are middlemen and their ultimate goal is to get paid
to place. Somethings I generally look out for are who are this recruiters
clients and how senior they are. The recruiting industry has very high
turnover and most people don't last very long. If you're dealing with a
recruiter who's been doing it for years, chances are they are doing something
right. Finally, see if the recruiter is focused on the industry or even better
a niche (selling specific set of skills) or just recruiting generally.

